# Liquify in PS



## Big Mike (Mar 24, 2005)

I have started to experiment with liquify but I'm having a problem.

I get started in the liquify dialog window and I'll apply some effects but after just a few tweaks, an error box pops up and says "No more virtual tiles can be allocated".  The error repeats again if I try anything besides closing the liquify dialog box.  I can still apply the effects to the image, open liquify again and do more...but do I really have to open & close liquify so many times?


----------



## Kent Frost (Mar 24, 2005)

What's interesting is that with my old video card, I used to be able to use liquify just fine. Once I bought my new video card, it doesn't support that function. I don't get it. They were both the same calliber video card, just one doesn't let you do it. I mean you can use it, but when you do the screen doesn't keep up with it. Hard to explain...BUT...you can get some really cool images outta liquify. ;-)


----------



## JohnMF (Mar 25, 2005)

could be a memory problem, either with your card or the PC. What card did you have and what card do you have now?

Also have you tried updating the drivers for your new card? The ones that come on the disc will be outdated by time its manufactured and shipped.

Let me know how you get on


----------

